# Sex addiction



## golferguy01

I just came to the realization that I have a porn/sex problem. I am a single male who just turned 28 a month ago. I have never had a girlfriend or my first kiss. I have gone out on dates but was way shy in my younger days. I masturbate almost daily, I stay up until the wee hours of the morning and have done the phone sex thing and got myself into debt cause of it. I have never told anyone that I might have a "problem". I am trying to find a therapist in my area who can help me. I also have ADD and suffer from depression and I am in therapy for that right now. I haven't brought this up with my therapist yet. Whom I started going to last week. I am not sure how to bring it up, she is a marriage and family therapist. Or should I go see a sex therapist?


----------



## Chris Taylor

bring it up next time you see her. These things can be intertwined and if you aren't addressing all the issues, it won't help.

She can help decide whether or not you need some specialized therapy and point you in the right direction.

You have made the right decision to seek counseling and in recognizing that you have this problem. Keep up the fight and address it now.

Good luck.


----------



## djl

Look for a Sexaholics Anonymous meeting in your area. This 12-step meeting can be a great first step in the right direction for anyone who has questions about themselves or their sexual proclivities. 
Just going for the first time and finding that others had the same thoughts and feelings as myself was a load off my shoulders. 
I find that the overwhelming majority of men at these meetings are there to find a better, happier way of life.

Regards, 
d


----------



## nice777guy

Address it with your therapist. She'll tell you if she can help, or she'll refer you to a specialist.

Good luck!


----------

